# All I Want For Christmas



## wasabi (Nov 22, 2006)

What is number one on your gift list?

I want a spa day!


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 22, 2006)

A new computer.
But I wont get one. 
My parents just went out at got a new laptop and 2 computers. So my brother got one, and both my parents got one.


----------



## Dina (Nov 22, 2006)

I with you Wasabi.  All I want is peace and relaxation.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 22, 2006)

Have you been naughty, goboenomo?


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 22, 2006)

I would love a trip to Luxembourg with my oldest son Dan. We have done our family tree together and found a family member over there that we would love to visit.


----------



## cookmex (Nov 22, 2006)

I want a trip to Mexico.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 22, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Have you been naughty, goboenomo?



No... not at all.
My parents claim I dont need one, because I'm paying $2000 for a laptop for school which I'm not allowed to put my own programs on, and I will only use until april, when I have to give it back to the school. I don't even get that one until September.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 22, 2006)

I haven't even thought about it - we are redoing the kitchen - that is gift enough for me, for Christmas, anniversary, birthday, etc......


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 22, 2006)

For me .... a trip to Las Vegas and try my hand at Lady Luck!!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm more of a "lots of little things" person.  There's a particular china teacup and saucer I want, a kitty/sewing-themed jigsaw puzzle, some special bath powder, etc.  There are a couple of cooking-related items I'd like but, again, they're relatively inexpensive.

Half the fun of Christmas morning for me is opening lots of packages, whether or not they're significant or not.  One year we gave our youngest son about $100-worth of nonperishables for his pantry.  He'd just gotten out of the navy and had zero stuff.  We had a ball watching him shake each package, place it to his head (like Carnack on Johnny Carson) and try to guess what was inside.

We've had a couple of heavy financial hits during the last couple of months so Christmas will be kind of lean this year.  It doesn't help that our anniversary is a week before Christmas, too.  Fortunately it's not a milestone anniversary, so we'll celebrate with a token gift for each other and dinner out.

Regardless of what's under the tree, I know Buck and I will have a wonderful day.  We always do.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 22, 2006)

Airplane tickets for my son and daughter to fly from Washington state so we can be together for Christmas... I have not seen them in sooo long.  This will be the 2nd Christmas we will miss together.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 22, 2006)

If I can't have a spa day....I want another..........


----------



## kleenex (Nov 22, 2006)

MONEY!!!!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 22, 2006)

OMG goodness Wasabi that puppy is adorable!!!!!


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 22, 2006)

I want a husky
Or a golden lab.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 22, 2006)

I just want all of my family and animals to be healthy and happy.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 22, 2006)

I want to keep my job and keep my father healthy. He had a heart attack 6 months ago.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 22, 2006)

All I want is for my mom to be OK...and my BF to be with me!!!!


----------



## middie (Nov 22, 2006)

A horse darn it !!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 22, 2006)

Middie... horses are LARGE animals. They eat a LOT!    Where would you put it? What would you name it? 
I have a stuffed dog and 2 cats. They all get along. But they STILL havent gotten a job.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 22, 2006)

For my son to come home for a visit.


----------



## middie (Nov 23, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Middie... horses are LARGE animals. They eat a LOT!  Where would you put it? What would you name it?
> I have a stuffed dog and 2 cats. They all get along. But they STILL havent gotten a job.


 
Simple Sush I'll keep it in my room and kick doofus out to the garage  .
As far as a name goes not sure yet. And a job is easy. Let all the neighborhood kids ride him/her for 10.00 a head lol.


----------



## corazon (Nov 23, 2006)

A date with my dh would be nice, no kids attached.  You've got the right idea with a spa day, Wasabi.  I wouldn't complain if I got that!
2 nice springform pans, realistically.


----------



## amber (Nov 23, 2006)

A spa day would be perfect for me too!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 24, 2006)

Another spa day wanter here! If I can't have that, a chocolate massage would do. Other than that, I want money and/or clothes.


----------



## letscook (Nov 24, 2006)

since it will be hubbie and me only xmas day. will have xmas with the kids and grandkids week before. I would like to have movies all day on tv and just lay around for the day and not worrry about anything or anyone. One day a year. That my gift.


----------



## Arcana (Nov 26, 2006)

To move back to the USA is #1. I'll settle for the money I'm expecting to arrive so that at least I know I'll be going for a loooooooooong visit in January. Other material things would be that I could afford to buy tons of toys for my son, one for the hubby and his parents. For myself, a new laptop, electric piano, some clothes (I only own 3 pairs of pants and a few shirts. Haven't found much I like that's affordable since having my son), jewelry, my own home or at least my own apt back in the USA, a car, furniture and kitchen stuff for the apt, etc, etc, etc lol.


----------



## HuskY (Nov 26, 2006)

All I want for Christmas is SNOW!


----------



## Dove (Nov 26, 2006)

*Good weather for Christmas Eve and Day.I will be at my son's home again those two days.I love being with my boys and John's family. *


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 26, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> A horse darn it !!!!


 
Poor Mid.......I think Santa is turning a deaf ear on you with this repeated wish 

Still not sure what I want.........poor DH.........I change my mind weekly or sometimes even twice in a week.  After 11 years he's used to it and holds off on purchasing anything till the week before.....by that time I've come to a decision.

I've seen a couple Chalphalon skillets I really like.  I was wanting the All Clad but their just too heavy for me....but oh their gorgeous.  I've thought about any of the following:
-A couple Calphalon Skillets I really like.  I was wanting the All Clad but their just too heavy for me....but oh their gorgeous. 
-A beauty day..........cut/highlight, manicure and a mall gift certificate for a complete new outfit.
-A mall gift certificate for clothing
-A Hobby Lobby gift certificate so I can buy lots of pretties for the house.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 26, 2006)

but, since there's zero chance of that ever happening....

Love,
peace,
chocolate 
and diamonds!


----------



## Constance (Nov 26, 2006)

I want new kitchen stools to go around our "T", but we were supposed to get that for our anniversary, and never did. 
So....in addition to that...
I would like to have a piece of that beautiful hand-painted Polish pottery...preferably a bowl of some kind. 
I need a BUNCH of new dish cloths! 
I'd also be thrilled with IOU's from the grandsons to help me in the garden next spring.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 27, 2006)

A pair of Uggs slippers.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2006)

a dolphin, a train set, and world peace.

i'm not giving up quite yet.


----------



## philso (Nov 27, 2006)

i want all for christmas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








(just joking. i'm a sucker for a one-liner)

on the serious side the top 2 would be for my wife's health to be better and for some free time for hobbies


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 27, 2006)

Snow and plenty of it!

I want to take my daughter out into our back garden and build a snowman with her, this is our 1`st Christmas in a House, so some Snow to wake up to in the morning would Totaly Rock!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 27, 2006)

I was wishing for a pressure canner and I got it today. Had to go to store today and there they were on Sale.I'm so happy and can't wait to start canning again.


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 27, 2006)

There are so many things that I want for Hanukkah and I will be the one buying it for myself.  I quess it will be a new Pant and Top Outfit.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm gonna have alot of trouble find my gf a present.
Oh crap this is gonna be hard.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 27, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have alot of trouble find my gf a present.
> Oh crap this is gonna be hard.


 
think from the heart........................something that captures the two of you together..........think hard and let your imagination fly.  Just a though......... gift with an inscription of your love.........say a locket with your photos or something with an inscription.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 28, 2006)

I want my parents to move into one of the houses I took them around to see over the weekend so they are close to at least one of us kids.

I want some curtains instead of the cheapie levelor-type blinds I have in the dining room.

I want my yard landscaped professionally.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 28, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> think from the heart........................something that captures the two of you together..........think hard and let your imagination fly.  Just a though......... gift with an inscription of your love.........say a locket with your photos or something with an inscription.



That's a good idea!
I can put in that picture of me she has that I really hate.

Thanks


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 29, 2006)

Nuff Said   I've been a really "GOOD" boy Santa


----------



## HuskY (Nov 29, 2006)

hehe, Santa need a big bag then


----------



## wasabi (Nov 29, 2006)

And a big checkbook.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 29, 2006)

is that the kind of checkbook that they give contest winners those giant cardboard checks out of?

nice ride maidrite. i can hear that throaty engine roar right now.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 29, 2006)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Nuff Said  I've been a really "GOOD" boy Santa


 
Maidrite,

My Dad is going to be really upset if Santa brings you HIS car!  

(Yes, he's been out looking at them. The convertables, no less!)

John


----------



## mugsy27 (Nov 29, 2006)

i just want all of you to get everything that you want...

my family and pets are all doing great...so i dont need anything else.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 29, 2006)

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> i just want all of you to get everything that you want...
> 
> my family and pets are all doing great...so i dont need anything else.


 
Bless you mugs....glad their all doing well.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 30, 2006)

I gave my parents my Christmas list:

A new computer monitor - 17" (+)
A video card - Geforce 5500 (+) AGP
A computer game - World of Warcraft 
A subscription to the game - 6 month subscription to WoW

That is all.
I can't ask for too much anyways, because we are going to Dominican Republic in February.

I'm going to use Sizzlin's idea to get a gift for my gf.
She complains that I never smile, so I'm gonna try my best to smile in a picture, or i'll take one of hers that she has. She got a picture of me when I was making a funny voice, and I was doing the "eee" sound when she took the picture. So i'll take a picture and put it in like a silver lockey with diamonds on it or something.


----------



## The Z (Nov 30, 2006)

I just realized something... at the rate things are going, new-guy goboenomo will get to 1,000 posts before ME!  (but then, I only post when I actually have something to say... heh heh - just kidding).

As for what I want for Christmas, a good FoodSaver system would be nice... or a new digital camera (even though mine is working fine, the new ones are really nice).


----------



## cara (Nov 30, 2006)

I go with the snow, too.. ice cold christmas with snow are great!
and maybe another old mercedes, a 111er  Coupe, but that's just adream, I'm not even sure if I really want it...
health for everyone, especially the ones I love, like my Dad..

nothing more.. I'm an easy child :mrgreeen:


----------



## lulu (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmmm, my dream Christmas list would be: a London based job confirmed for DH starting in 18 months, a house of our own (preferably somewhere my horses could live...Middie's Christams wish came true for me sometime ago, lol) or being a little more humble, a Saluki hound or a Bedlington terrier.  But none of them are going to happen this year, especially not with the expence of moving to Italy this year!

So, I am going to be seriously grateful that DH and I are living under the same roof (even though its leaking, lol) in the same city with our cats, like a normal couple!  And, really boringly, I ordered some shampoo and conditioner from US thats not available in Europe for my on DH's credit card.....to think I was once high maintenance and now I settle for a bottle of shampoo!  ROFPMSL


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 30, 2006)

The Z said:
			
		

> I just realized something... at the rate things are going, new-guy goboenomo will get to 1,000 posts before ME!  (but then, I only post when I actually have something to say... heh heh - just kidding).
> 
> As for what I want for Christmas, a good FoodSaver system would be nice... or a new digital camera (even though mine is working fine, the new ones are really nice).


I was close :P
You just posted at random to beat me, I know it!
Race you to 2000!


----------



## babyhuggies (Nov 30, 2006)

i would really love to have a pair of diamond stud  earings..a nice big skillet(that can also be placed in the oven)----and i hate to say itsince i returned the one i got last year(was very mad) a vaccum,think mine just died today.oh and for everyone wanting snow..i would be more than happy to share what i've been shoveling lately  ...if i knew it wouldn't melt before it got to you.


----------



## Opiñanita (Dec 1, 2006)

I wish I could go home to New Mexico for Christmas and spend it with my whole family, especially my sister and her family.


----------

